# Petrochromis marcognathus green



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone keeping these right now?

How bad are they?

Pictures and some tips on keeping them would be great!

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

These fish just came in.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice!! I think they have to be one of my favorite Petros. Looks like a Polydon and an Eret had a baby. Very nice pickup. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, thanks txfront!

Haven't heard from you in a while bro.

Hope all is well.

I like these fish a lot too.

Biggest lips among the big lip fishes.


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

You Houston boys and gals need to start shipping so i can enjoy some rare Petro fry in this Petro-free wasteland they call Utah.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, I wish I was up there!

You got the market on lock.


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

If that were only the case... Aside from the Petro males that i have sold, i genuinely believe that i am the only Utahn with Petros. People here are interested in the cheap Africans, and the expensive South Americans.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Got to start trying them out bro. :lol:


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

I think ill stick with my unexciting no personality having grazers.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Update pictures with my wireless flash.

1) two females hangin out!



















2) Biggest male in the tank










3) Biggest female in the tank










4) Another female


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are some pretty fine looking petro's my friend, makes me think about a BIG tank. :thumb:


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bonjour, ils sont beaux tes machrognatus vert, vous connaissez les lieux de pÃƒÂªche? J'adore ce poisson trÃƒÂ¨s difficile ÃƒÂ obtenir en France.
une photo avec un ami.

Petrochromis machrognatus Kachese

[URL =] http://img695.imageshack.us/i/petromach ... aches.jpg/ [http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8546/petromachrognatuskaches.jpg / img] [/ URL]

[URL =] [URL=http://img51.imageshack.us/i/petromachrognatuskaches.jpg/]http://img51.imageshack.us/i/petromachr ... aches.jpg/[/URL] [img] [http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/8546/petromachrognatuskaches.jpg / img] [/ URL]


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Bonjour troph45, dÃƒÂ©solÃƒÂ© mon franÃƒÂ§ais est trÃƒÂ¨s mauvais. L'importateur que j'ai eu ces poissons des titres eux "Petrochromis macrognathus Zambie". Je comprends que la Zambie est un pays et non pas un point de collecte, mais c'est tout ce que les renseignements que j'ai sur eux.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys....but I got good news and bad news.

Bad news: lost another female....5''. This was the one that didn't eat anything but bits of the krill. She gave up on Wednesday I think.

Good news: everyone left is active and eating either kill, shrimp mix, flakes, or pellets.

Seems like the rest will make it.

finally ratio looks to be 2m:7f.

Here are some update pictures

5" female...eating krill and mix.










6'' sub male...eating everything and anything.










7'' male...eating krill and shrimp mix. dude runs the whole tank.










6'' sub dom male again.










Different 5'' female...only eating Krill and some shrimp mix.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Here are mine comin` from KATETE


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking fishes!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

How are those Macro Greens doing Thai, any shaking yet?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

No. None. :?

but the red dorsal are shaking.

The famula are also shaking as well.

Still no holding....


----------

